# Black Library Short Story Writers Needed! Fear the Alien Competition



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

We’re pleased to announce this open call for Warhammer 40,000 short stories.

Over the next twelve weeks we’re inviting submissions for our new anthology, Fear The Alien. If you fancy yourself as a writer, or just love writing, this is a great chance to get your work in print for the first time.

*The Stories
*
 All stories need to be feature a Warhammer 40,000 alien race in some capacity.
 All stories need to be set in the present day. Sorry, no Horus Heresy stories!.
 Orks as protagonists are not ruled out in this instance.
 Please don’t write about existing fictional characters (eg, Uriel Ventris, Eisenhorn).

*How to Submit*

You must submit a synopsis of no more than 500 words along with a writing sample of between 500 and 1,000 words for consideration by the Black Library editors. If you don’t know what a synopsis is you’ll find a short description below. Please note that there is a limit of two submissions per person, so make sure to send in your very best ideas.

Thanks to Jez for posting this, just thought it would be more noticed here.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooo...thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Ayup...I'm already working on mine lol. Nothing like a little competition to get the old brain cells up and moving. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a idea floating around in my mind but i doubt ill enter but thanks to Vaz and Jezlad for posting it, DA


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Now this is what i like to see! I'll get a jump on something right away! This should be interesting.

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey, where is the original post by Jezlad? It seems like there should be more info, and that example of a synopsis...

CP


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

To my knowledge there is no example of a synopsis in the rules. It merely states that your synopsis should be no more than 500 words describing what it is taking place along with the protagonists and the antagonists of the story and where it's happening. They describe it as "pitching a movie script" if I remember correctly. It should be on the BL forums. I'll see if I can't dig it up.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate

Edit: Nuts to that it seems. The guildines won't come up lol. I don't know if it's this crappy comp of mine or the fact that so many are checking them out at the same time LOL. Best advice I can give is head over the BL forum yourself and see.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

BL has been down for me as well, i cant seem to get it. Its just coming up as a page load error, network timeout deal. Thanks for that description though, i don't write many of those so its kinda a rusty concept. thanks Shog!

CP


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Any idea whether 'existing fictional character' includes characters in Codexes, rather than BL characters? Eldrad, or Sly Marbo, for example?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe it covers all characters from both the game systems and the fiction. They'd rather see you kill your own characters than theirs heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm. I was going to have Marbo stalk a Lictor. Not very original, but I haven't written in so long I wanted an easy route back in...have to something else then...

Thanks


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

One thing I'd recommend to everyone who plans on submitting a story, take your time. Really sit down and think out your story and find something that you're happy with. You have until either June or July 27th to submit your synopsis/writing example so don't get too hasty. You also have the option of submitting two different stories and you can use orks in the story (something BL usually frowns on). 

I'm thinking about maybe putting something up where those of us who write here can go and work together on getting it figured out/helping each other along with entries.

*A very important note to everyone who plans to enter: You CANNOT post your works anywhere online. It's one thing if you're getting someone to help with the editing through emails and the like but if you post your work anywhere online you immediately take it out of the running as each piece of fiction must be new. If you post it up, it no longer comes under those guidelines. * 

Good luck to all and sundry who plan to take that big step!

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, i was wondering about that, This is probably one of the first times I'VE seen BL allow the use of Orks in submissions. Maybe it was just an idea to jumpstart ideas with the newer (i.e. Tyranids, Daemons) aliens, then the well supplanted Orks. Idk. 

Something maybe someone like you Shog could elaborate on; would it be safe to interpret the 'rules' in this context(just your opinion, i know you probably don't know for sure):

As long as 'aliens' have something to do in the story, either Antagonist or Protagonist, it is a legit story. Whether it be combat/contact, or just passive existence in the back of the storyline, as long as they're involved, and are made reference too, it is ok.

I'll be writing a combat/contact style SS, so it wont probably be an issue, but its just something i thought of that perhaps those of us who have had experience with BL in the past could elaborate on for someone who hasn't and is perhaps struggling with this somewhat vague description of the 'rules'. 

(The BL website is still down so i am unable to get a concrete answer for y'all here, but when it's back up, i'll see what i can dig up.

Commissar Ploss

Sorry if this post is a little bit of a run-on, its just something that just formulated in my head within a quarter second...lol


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Ayup..from what I read on the site, aliens have to play a role in the story. As for a passive/background role, I'm not so certain. From what I gather, the alien race needs to play a major role in the story. That doesn't mean it has to come from the alien's point of view. The story could be a classic tale of space marines marching their way to victory through the orkish, tauish, etcish hordes. 

As for apologizing, I don't see why you need to lol. It's helpful posts like these that make sure those of us who plan on entering get it done all right and proper.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

that's why i asked the question. I had my own answer in my head, i just figured that someone else would be able to formulate their interpreted answer in a spoken manner. lol 

As for the apology, its not for asking, its for the gramaticizingnessicity of the post, haha. I'm in the middle of like six things at once right now and didn't have time to go over it to make sure it made legible sense. Thanks for the concurrence Shog. Hopefully we've been able to point those beings feeling uncertain in the right direction, and hopefully answer those silent questions that all too often go unasked. :drinks: 

Cheers,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*Short story basic rules, from BL*

I've taken the liberty of posting the rules and stipulations provided by Black Library regarding the "Fear the Alien" short story comp. Hopefully this will be of use to some people. It is a general description of how things should be done as well as a basic explanation of what is required, and what will come to be.

Commissar Ploss

register/login to submit you entries: via this address http://www.blacklibrary.com/fear-the-alien/


BL Publishing said:


> We’re pleased to announce this open call for Warhammer 40,000 short stories.
> 
> Over the next twelve weeks we’re inviting submissions for our new anthology, Fear The Alien. If you fancy yourself as a writer, or just love writing, this is a great chance to get your work in print for the first time.
> 
> ...


upon finding any other information, i will amend this post.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bah, thanks Ploss +Rep. Just had a read through my First post, and realised something was missing. The Link -_-


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for digging it up Ploss! I hadn't checked the site to see if it was up. You saved me some time looking for it heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Not a problem! I figured that if i needed to look it up, then others would need it as well! just looking to save people from the trouble. :drinks:

CP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3 pence per word =) I have 6000 words, and I'm only just on the last part. =D 

Of course, it's far from finished, due to editing and scaling down of useless scenes, but I expect it to be around 5 and a half to 6 thousand mark =D Thats um, 3 per a word... 18000 pennies, or 180 quid ;D Not bad for something that took me 4 days to type up ;D Ahah, I should apply as a movie star. It would be even better than Rocky, because I took my time over it.

3 days? He probably didn't even spell check it.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Ahah, I should apply as a movie star. It would be even better than Rocky, because I took my time over it.


...You keep telling yourself that, Vaz...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol i have my first 5 lines and a story idea
but if im competing against vaz and dirge then however much i try im not going to stand a chance
haha
vaz the movie star
haha we all most films are written in 5 minutes on the back of a menu


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*rollin with the big dogs!*



deathbringer said:


> Lol i have my first 5 lines and a story idea
> but if im competing against vaz and dirge then however much i try im not going to stand a chance
> haha


Naw, you should do fine. Even if your rolling against us big dogs, you never know what will happen. Our stories could all suck and GW would want nothing to do with them (knock on wood), and yours could be the one that lays the golden egg and makes the trip to the Wonka factory...bad analogy, i know...

But you get what i'm saying, its not who you are and whether or not you have a chance, its if you can produce what BL is looking for. And you wont know that until they contact you regarding your entry. 

Good luck to all!

Commissar Ploss

p.s. anyone looking for a person to bounce ideas off of or looking for someone with writing experience to help either re-word or brainstorm with, please let me know via PM. I'm sure i'm not the only one who is willing to help, so don't be shy in asking for assistance from others as well! :drinks: cheers!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

While I have no writing experience (beyond my own little nuggets of joy/pearls of wisdom/steaming piles of poo), I'd be up to help as well. 

Most stories are good but suffer when it comes to the simple things like grammar and spelling. poof-red everting and spiel check it over nad over so you make sure you get it right! I'd recommend to everyone the threads stickied to the top of this forum, Concrete's especially. Before you set finger to keyboard, plot your stories. Start from an idea and branch out. I usually take a note pad and pen and begin my madness. It makes the writing part a lot easier.

And death, those five lines are more than I have lol. I do have like three or four pages covered with my poorly written scrawl all over them as I'm still working out the character profiles lol. Keep at it bud! Never think that you're going to lose irregardless of anything. Perservere!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Any chance you think BL would dock points for using characters that i've already created? Like the stories i've already posted on this site, i wouldn't use those stories of course, but the characters i wouldn't mind using again, it sure would make things a lot easier...thoughts?

CP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't see them being particularly arsewiped about it.

After all, it's your characters, that you still created - their only beef about not including previously written stories is that occasionally (like on here, they're actually owned by Heresy) owned by other sites, or the writer in question - not to mention people will have already read it, so there's no point in repeating a story already read.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Well Ploss, the big thing is if the story is accepted. BL gets the rights to whatever work they accept, IIRC, so your character(s) might become their property. I honestly don't know how that would work out or even if they'd care if you printed more web-stories with them but it could end up a touchy situation given their zealous approach to protecting what's theirs. I'd hate to see your characters become someone elses! If your story is accepted, you have to wonder what would happen if you attempted to put up something else using them. If BL does take the rights to them, I think that you're up a certain stinky waterway without a rowing instrument .

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats what i thought. Thanks. It would seem silly to have to create completely new characters just for this submission. I'm working on back story for the Iron Diamond SM's as we speak so it should turn out to be a pretty good story. I figured i'd try my hand at writing a story in the present tense this time. Its proving quite difficult to actually stick with and make sure that i don't switch tense all of a sudden. lol Wish me luck everyone! 

Commissar Ploss

edit: Just saw your post Shog. I see what you're saying. Makes me wonder if they would be so touchy as to say, oh look! you have stories published elsewhere that include the characters we now have rights to! Sue Sue Sue!

i dont really want that to happen. I'd imagine they would not be able to do that however, seeing as when the stories on here were originally published, I owned the rights to those characters and they did not. its a touchy bit of fine print i guess... Perhaps i should ask a representative at BL for some enlightenment or perhaps the stipulation/article in their publishing contract concerning the ownership of characters? thoughts?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Tense switching shouldn't be too much of a problem bud. Authors use it all the time. Look at the Cain novels. In any given chapter, he waffles back and forth between past and present tenses. It's all in how you use them combined with the character's point of view.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, i never really did like the Cain novels, probably for that reason, its an odd thing to do. I was always taught, that if you start in a certain tense, you should stick with that tense throughout. Unless of course, you are experiencing an interactive flashback... then you can switch tense all you want.

p.s. i edited my previous post once i saw your post above it. please read and comment. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh...for the sake of being safe, I would Ploss. I think it'll only be a problem if you win. I know that those folks who's stories don't make the cut post them up on the BL forum for all and sundry to read but once again, that's on the BL forum. As it relates to other forums, I'm not so sure. It could be that by entering you give them the rights or it could be once everything is finalized and in the contractual agreement. I know that when I won the chapter creation contest years back that they gained ownership of my material/background/chapter but that was GW. I don't know how it works for the Library but I would assume (aye..ass out of you and me :biggrin: ) that it's similar.

And you don't like the Cain novels?!?!?! :shok: I think those are the best things BL's put out in ages heh heh heh. To each his own I guess, eh bud? 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Eh...for the sake of being safe, I would Ploss. I think it'll only be a problem if you win. I know that those folks who's stories don't make the cut post them up on the BL forum for all and sundry to read but once again, that's on the BL forum. As it relates to other forums, I'm not so sure. It could be that by entering you give them the rights or it could be once everything is finalized and in the contractual agreement. I know that when I won the chapter creation contest years back that they gained ownership of my material/background/chapter but that was GW. I don't know how it works for the Library but I would assume (aye..ass out of you and me :biggrin: ) that it's similar.
> 
> And you don't like the Cain novels?!?!?! :shok: I think those are the best things BL's put out in ages heh heh heh. To each his own I guess, eh bud?
> 
> ...


Its not that i don't like the Cain novels, its just they aren't my favorite. thats all.:grin:

When it comes to the characters, its been mulling around in my head, that i should probably make new ones. I've got back-up characters that i've been planning to use as characters in the background stories. Perhaps i'll use one/or more of those. I'd imagine that they would be less touchy about specific chapters, seeing as my is homebrew. I'm sure they would appreciate something more original than chapters that they already have/use/own. I think i'll be sticking with the Iron Diamonds. I've developed them so much, i can't imagine doing a story they weren't involved in! Thanks for the thoughts and opinions, i really appreciate it. 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine is based around the Celestial Lions. While I'm focusing on my own Character, there are slight references to keep it true to canon - i.e they fought at armageddon, and their apothecaries/leaders got snipered by the Inquisition and a Vindicare. However, it's from my own character eyes. And I've kept the same tense, other than for the first flashbacks. Kewlio. Their only rules stated that you cannot use existing BL Characters. I'd also put that forward to existing characters - mainly because they don't want to see Marneus Calgar getting killed off, or Eldrad Ulthran leading them in the 50th Millenium.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Mine is based around the damocles crusade and a failed mission that resulted in the destruction of a new chapter
Do you think they will mind if i kill of my own personal chapter?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I doubt they'll mind, saves them having to do any work with them, other than that story.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree, if you kill off your old chapter, all you are left with is the name and bits and pieces of past fluff to make the story work. They wont mind at all, unless when you win, BL gets tons of screaming (no, demanding) e-mails requesting background stuff. just do what you want to! 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Just a few things I'd like to cover real quick:

When you're writing your stories, make sure they fit into the background of 40k. I know in the past BL frowned on stories where homebrewed chapters were the main protagonists/antagonists in stories submitted to them. I'm not sure if this is still the case but it may be. If this is the case, folks may need to rethink some of their ideas before putting them down. BL likes to keep things neat and tidy when it comes to their stories, which generally means they want stories to be creative but still follows the background without making waves. Having some chapter of marines no one has ever heard of pop up out of nowhere and start righting wrongs and saving the galaxy might come under 'making waves'. I'll see if I can't get someone over on BL to give me a yes or no answer on this.

The same could be said for the alien races taking part. I don't think BL wants to see some new species of super alien mucking about in their playground. So...limit it to the aliens already mucking about in the current background.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Good call Nate, i agree with you on this one. If you are going to make a homebrew chapter for this, i'd play it safe and make them a sort of backstage chapter. One that has been operating under the radar and as such continues to do so. Thats has been the premise with my Iron Diamond space marines. Prowling the southwestern edge of the galaxy chasing a splinter Waaagh! that destroyed their chapter planet. Staying in the shadows not just during the hunt but all throughout their history as well. 

Again, grain of salt stuff here. You do what you like, but i'm sure Nate will be able to get a clearer answer from BL for you all. Just try not to throw a wrench in the works if you know what i mean. If it seems like something that could easily fit into the background of the existing 40k universe then go for it, but if you think it would require an entirely new 6th edition rulebook and background plotline just to fit your new chapter, think again. BL doesn't want to mess with that stuff i'm sure.

CP


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

*For those of you thinking about using your own Marine Chapters!*

Howdy folks!

After a quick (and by quick I mean a bit of digging) look through the BL forums, I came across some stuff that might be a bit off-putting for those of you looking to use your own Space Marine Chapters. It seems that by general agreement that DIY chapters are not to be used in BL short stories. I looked through several different posts and that's pretty much the long and short of it. It's mentioned a few times by the editors at BL that there are plenty of Marine chapters out there and they really don't need to see more popping up out of the blue lol. 

However, that being said, BL does allow for writers to use pre-existing chapters with little/no background. As long as it has a heraldry, a name, and is part of the 40k universe, it's alright. The use of obscure chapters allows for us to still give the story a unique flair without having to pick a well-known one. 

So for those of you who were going to use your own chapter, I'm sorry!:cray: But, don't let it stop you from entering. I'd pick a lesser known chapter and go from there. Simply modify the story by changing the names to fit into the story. If anyone needs help working out a chapter, let me know. There are several knocking around out there that could use some love heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

OOOOHHH, ouch...hey Nate? When i turn around, could you pull out the knife that BL just stuck in my back please? *AyEEE!* Ahhh...thanks...

Well, scratch that...i'll have to see what i can do different now...*sigh*

Looks like everyone will have to disregard my previous post. lol _MAN_! my back still _HURTS_!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Great to know 
my way forward is clearer now
the flames of hope will have to take a back seat and the Venerators of Osiron must die lol
Ploss i feel your pain 
Basically BL are saying don't rock the boat so i think my damocles crusade plan should be shelved and it should become a random encounter with the xenos


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i know! just when i get done pulling a great story out of my ass, BL makes me flush it...

*sigh* back to the drawing board...

CP


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh.. That's why I didn't plan on using my own chapter lol. Though, I wonder if I could technically do it since GW got the rights to 'em when I won that silly create a chapter thing back in 2001-ish (I think LOL)... Probably not though :biggrin:! I'll just stick to the safer side of things and go forward with my planned chaos killing :wink:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Which chapter is that Nate? I am intrigued now.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Heh heh heh.. That's why I didn't plan on using my own chapter lol. Though, I wonder if I could technically do it since GW got the rights to 'em when I won that silly create a chapter thing back in 2001-ish (I think LOL)... Probably not though :biggrin:! I'll just stick to the safer side of things and go forward with my planned chaos killing :wink:!
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


Games Workshop also hold the rights to the Ultramarines ;D


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

My Void Stalkers. They'll never see the light of day beyond what I get done on them but it is my baby lol. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Any chance I could read what you've got about them?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Fair warning...it's a bit long...and kinda cheesy in places...and I'm still revising it :scare:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=14660&highlight=Void+Stalkers

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

